
Jakob Nielsen Sounds Off About Web 2.0... Again! - dawie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/jakob_nielsen_sounds_off_at_web20.php
======
lupin_sansei
_snore_ 1998 called. They want their blogger back.

Also when is Nielsen going to get with the program and an add RSS feed?

